# I am looking to start a tank up



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey I am looking to possibly start a tank up in a year or so and I tried to think of everything I would need. I am wanting to do a deep sand bed with a sump refugium, I probably will not buy all this brand new or top of the line but I was wondering if I missed anything in needed starting bit.


Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Saltwater Liquid Master Test Kit - 1 

Marine Depot Aquarium Refractometer - 1

JBJ Nano-Glo 4-LED Magnetic Refugium Light - 1

Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper Elite (Net) Controller - 1

48 Inch 2x400W Metal Halide + 2x54W T5 HO Hamilton Belize Sun Light Fixture - 1 

Instant Ocean Sea Salt Mix - 160gal Bucket - 1 

Hagen Fluval 200 Watt E-Series Electronic Aquarium Heater - 1 

Precision Marine R30 Refugium w/ RL175 Protein Skimmer - 1	

Fiji Best Saltwater Aquarium Live Rock - 52 lb Box - 1 

Caribsea Ocean Direct Live Sand Original 40 lb - 3	

Clear-for-Life Rectangle 75 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium - Regular


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Saltwater Liquid Master Test Kit - 1 
Your also going to need alk, cal and mag, i dont think this comes with these. you will also need the proper supplements to dose ( alk, cal and mag ) i suggest a 2 part like b-ionic.
Marine Depot Aquarium Refractometer - 1
look on ebay for salinity refractometers
JBJ Nano-Glo 4-LED Magnetic Refugium Light - 1

Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper Elite (Net) Controller - 1
these are awesome
48 Inch 2x400W Metal Halide + 2x54W T5 HO Hamilton Belize Sun Light Fixture - 1 
2 400w halides is alot for a 75 gallon tank, theyre going to create alot of heat
Instant Ocean Sea Salt Mix - 160gal Bucket - 1 
boxed salt is usually the same price, and comes in 200 gal sizes, regardless find a salt and stick to it
Hagen Fluval 200 Watt E-Series Electronic Aquarium Heater - 1 
i personally like jager, but 2 heaters is a better idea
Precision Marine R30 Refugium w/ RL175 Protein Skimmer - 1	
a used tank makes a great sump, alot cheaper too, i dont know anything about that skimmer but read reviews and select carefully, you dont want to skimp on a skimmer.
Fiji Best Saltwater Aquarium Live Rock - 52 lb Box - 1 

Caribsea Ocean Direct Live Sand Original 40 lb - 3	
im going to suggest looking into marco rock dry rock and sand, they sell package deals, your going to want more then 40lbs in a 75 if you want a true deep sand bed ( 4-6 inches ) you may also need alittle more rock then 50lbs. getting it dry will be cheaper, but the process is longer.
Clear-for-Life Rectangle 75 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium - Regular
look into glass-holes overflows, they arnt too expensive and reliable.


your going to also need powerheads, buckets/brute trash can to pre-mix saltwater 24 hours in advance, an extra heater for salt mixing and its wise to have a used tank for a QT


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey man thanks a ton for your response, I don't plan on getting most of this stuff new I figured craigslist would have some deals but I also want some quality, I did get scared at that price but that was all top of the line stuff and cost $5300 on marine depot so I figured used/ maybe a 50 gallon will bee cheaper but still a decent size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

TurnerD said:


> Hey I am looking to possibly start a tank up in a year or so and I tried to think of everything I would need. I am wanting to do a deep sand bed with a sump refugium, I probably will not buy all this brand new or top of the line but I was wondering if I missed anything in needed starting bit.
> 
> 
> Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Saltwater Liquid Master Test Kit - 1
> ...


 Looks sound to me. Need powerheads to move water and a digital thermometer. Then go for it!!!


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

TurnerD said:


> Hey man thanks a ton for your response, I don't plan on getting most of this stuff new I figured craigslist would have some deals but I also want some quality, I did get scared at that price but that was all top of the line stuff and cost $5300 on marine depot so I figured used/ maybe a 50 gallon will bee cheaper but still a decent size.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



look into DIY sumps, and try searching your area for a local reefing club. usually you can find great deals there.


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

I am planning on doing a DIY sump and refugium. I also figured i will go a 50 gallon acrylic instead of 75 I just don't want a nano tank because people say they are not for beginners as of course with any aquarium even freshwater bad things happen faster. Anyway there is a reef club right in my town and local area so i will post of forums for any one selling some old equipment.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

75g tank I would recommend at LEAST 50lbs of sand (I prefer 1-1 ratio of sand-aquarium gallons, but that depends on shape of aquarium) and live rock you're going to want at least 75-100lbs


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Gmate, I looked up for a four inch dsb on a typical 55 gallon tank I would need almost 75lb of sand and almost a hundred pounds of rock
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

But it's a 75 gallon? 120lbs of sand as you specified is more than enough but the 50# of rock is undershooting. My 55 has about 60lbs of live rock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

TurnerD said:


> Gmate, I looked up for a four inch dsb on a typical 55 gallon tank I would need almost 75lb of sand and almost a hundred pounds of rock
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Normally you use 1.5lbs of Live Rock per gallon of water for a FOWLR, and 2lbs per gallon for a Reef Tank. a 4" sand bed would put you in the DSB (deep sand bed) range, and you must watch this. If you go stirring up the sand bed after its grown you can kill your entire tank with toxic gases that build up inthe bed. 
Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds
What Is Live Rock - Why Is It Used In Saltwater Aquariums?


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

I want mainly corals and I did some research and want to give a dsb a try. From my research that is the best way yet way harder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

TurnerD said:


> I want mainly corals and I did some research and want to give a dsb a try. From my research that is the best way yet way harder.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Best way for what?


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Just for completing the nitrogen cycle but also for biologica lfiltration
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

TurnerD said:


> Just for completing the nitrogen cycle but also for biologica lfiltration
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nitrogen cycle, no. Its used as a DeNitrator. Read that link I gave you for DSB, you might change yoru mind, you might not. Just be careful if you use it.


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

It finished the nitrogen cycle meaning it gets rid of the nitrates
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

TurnerD said:


> It finished the nitrogen cycle meaning it gets rid of the nitrates
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :cheers:


----------

